# Coat fading



## i_love_cider (Apr 28, 2013)

hi there,

I've decided that its the right time to add a puppy to my family. I really love the golden teddy bear look but also love the chocolate. If I choose a gold puppy I don't want it to fade to cream. Also with the chocolate I don't want it to grow all those silver hairs. Is there anyway of knowing when they are a puppy how much their coat with fade/change? I went on to the my dogs life page and looked through all the coat changes. But it doesn't really explain anything and doesn't have pictures from when they dogs are older (4 years+).

Also, besides size, whats the difference between a toy cockapoo and a miniature cockapoo? 

I would appreciate people opinions/advice.

thanks


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

A Cockapoo as I'm sure you know is a cross between poodle and cocker spaniel. The nature of a Cockapoo can be influenced by which type of cocker and which type of poodle are the parents. A Toy poodle is the smallest, with an average height to shoulder of about 11 inches. A Miniature Poodle is slightly bigger, with an average height to shoulder of 15-17 inches.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You can't tell how the coat colouring will be as the dog matures. Just like our hair colour can change so can theirs.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

One thing that never changes is their loving, caring, playful personalities. If you are looking for a dog that always looks exactly how you want it to, this may not be the right breed. 
If you want a dog that never disappoints in the personality, obedience and love category, your search is over!!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. I have a chocolate poo (Lucy) and she has a white tuxedo. She is almost 9 months old now and she has started to have white speckles in her coat. Whatever her colour, we love her to bits. Once you have your dog, the unconditional love that they give outweighs any aspirations you have over the colour of their coat. Colour with a cockapoo coat seems to change throughout their life. PS: Lucy is almost 17" to top of front shoulder and is from a working cocker and miniature poodle. Hope this helps.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm in the JoJo camp on this one! I love the changing coats of cockapoos!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

The gold almost alway go to a light buff blond colour. its a bit of a lucky dip. our gypsy was gold when we got her she is now 6 and . the coat continualy grows and gets clipped so you will always loose colour.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think you could ask the breeder to see if they know how their pups turn out but this couldn't guarantee as Ted and Fudge are from the same litter and Ted still appears dark chocolate and Fudge cafe au lait. The coat often appears darker when long and then lighter when short so your dog could be a different colour at different stages of growth anyway.
As for size there are some toy crosses on here that are as big as miniature crosses and a great variation in the miniatures also. But like others have said they're a lovely dog whatever the colour.... As you can see from this forum x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

All you could do with the gold is pick the darkest gold pup but it is no guarantee, i do know how you feel as I did think similar and picked a darker pup as I had heard that they tended to fade, he has stayed quite golden but his coat is definitely paler underneath, however he could go white overnight now and of course I wouldn't change him!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi I Love Cider, 

As already said above each puppy in each litter is different and it is very hard to predict the coat colours and changing coats, however sometimes it is possible with photos and background info. 

I am pleased you have looked at the Changing Coat Feature on my site , it is a growing feature and I am sure the lovely owners/ contributers will send me some more photos of their gorgeous cockapoos so we can see how they have developed further. 

As for your golden puppy, what colour were the parents? What did you breeder say about the coat colouring? Golden doesnt always fade and apricot can fade quite dramatically at times, it really depends on the genes.

I adore the changes in texture and colour in cockapoos, plus all the beautiful possibilities. For me and many other owners or breeders this is one of the many things we love about cockapoos... plus they are so much more than a coat colour  thats just an extra bonus, they are adorable, individual, happy and loved by us all

Please post a photo of your new puppy and any back ground info and we will all help you with any queries along the way. 

Enjoy owning a cockapoo and enjoy the forum xxx


----------



## NicolaG (Sep 28, 2010)

Lola our chocolate brown poo is now what we call 'iced mocha'!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

My jasper is black tuxedo, his grey beard makes him look like a little old man at times and he's lost his very distinguished white whisker, he also has numerous white flecks in his black coat and when the light catches his coat it has a brown tinge! Sounds gorgeous doesn't he  ! His mum is a dainty blue roan show cocker which explains his tux and flecks and size (need to measure) and dad is a fudge brown mini poodle which explains the brown tinge.He is my clever little snuggle bug and I wouldn't change him for the world  honestly once you build a bond with your pup you won't care what colour or size he/she is!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Noodle is the opposite, everytime she has been cut she has got darker. She was a light beige colour with darker ears when we got her, now her coat is a totaly different colour, more dark honeycomb/red. But as others have said, coat colour dosen't matter once you have them they could turn green and you would still love and want them (you would take them to the vet of course, cos green would be weird!)


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

There is never any guarantee, it's a cross breed. I think you've probably got that message by now.  

The best thing you can do is find a breeder that can show you older dogs from previous litters of the same pairing as the pair you you plan to choose a puppy from. 

At the end of the day, once the dog becomes part of your family and you fall in love with him/her you won't care what colour the coat is. :ilmc:


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Our Polly is Jasper's full sister. At 2 weeks' old she was bitter dark chocolate, 4 weeks you could see an auburn in places when she was in the sun, 9 months she's now chocolate bordering on very very dark ginger with a paler ginger on her muzzle. Her once all-white tuxedo is coming through chocolate.

Size-wise, she was tiny (2lbs) at 10 weeks but now she's 14" to the withers and weighs c.17.5lbs.

And what a really smashing, loyal, loving, friendly, well-behaved little girl she is 

Good luck with your search. You should be able to get an idea of ultimate size from the parents, you could also ask the breeder if the poodle carries the fading gene (she/he might know from how puppies in earlier litters have developed).

Toffin
x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

They are lovely aren't they Toffin! Max is they same! I know they are only little but they have huge personalities and big hearts  I just love love love my jasper doodle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

I love our Miss Polly too - so much  Everyone in the family loves her too, and we're lucky to get her home from outings - everyone we meet wants to take her home with them!

Toffin
x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

